# PPP + PPPoE route disappear



## Tokarev (Jun 15, 2011)

I have a box with 8.2-RELEASE acting as a PPPoE concentrator. When a client connects, it works well for a period of time. But after some (random?) period the box stops routing traffic to the client via the tun interface.

The route which was created at connection setup and looks at netstat like this 
	
	



```
X.Y.Z.T        link#16            UHS         0   591381   tun2
```
 disappears after a period of time.

The ppp process is still running well and incoming traffic from the tun2 interface is still present. But no traffic is being sent to tun2 due to lack of the route.

If I add the route manually with say the command `# route add -host X.Y.Z.T -iface tun2` everything starts working again.

/usr/sbin/ppp and /usr/libexec/pppoed out of the box.

Any ideas?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 15, 2011)

Any clues in the logfiles?


----------



## Tokarev (Jun 15, 2011)

No errors in the logs. At least I could not find related records. In the logs I see a normal connection setup sequence. Then some of clients send LCPEchoRequest's and the box sends LCPEchoReply's back. The LCP layer works perfectly during the whole lifecycle. I see lots of LCPEcho's in the logs.

But the route disappears one moment and client gets no payload traffic (while echoes ping pong). He keeps sending his outbound traffic on the link. I was even able to add the route manually and everything started working on the present link.

If I don't add the route myself, the client gets tired of receiving no traffic; he manually terminates the connection (I see TerminateRequest). At that moment the ppp process dies with no issues and after the client re-establishes the connection it works for another period.

I think somehow the system considers the route stale and removes it. Or maybe the system finds the link# destination dead and removes the route during the fact.

No clues actually.


----------



## ecazamir (Jun 16, 2011)

I've been using FreeBSD as a PPPoE concentrator with pppoed, but I gave up, due to many routing issues. net/mpd worked much better for me than pppoed, and it's not too difficult to configure. It also works with RADIUS, can use ifup and ifdown scripts, etc.


----------

